# Beethoven Piano Trios



## Barbebleu

Recommendations please, with the exception of the Zuckerman, Du Pre, Barenboim set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beaux Art trio is a must hear I think, and maybe also Trio Wanderer. Someone will say something else


----------



## Pugg

Beaux Art trio formerly on Philips and Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman, Lynn Harrell (on EMI now Warner):tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

beux Art is weak in the Archduke, imo, although the others are recommendable. I had bought the Beaux Art set a while ago and then it contained many weird bits of Beethovenalia that I had to pay for (it was full priced then); I don't know what the current 
packaging contains or what it costs.
Personally, I favor the Suk Trio, but they did not record the whole set (just Op. 1/3, the Ghost and the Archduke). If you have another favorite Archduke the B.A. would do nicely.


----------



## Heliogabo

I second Pugg recommendations, (almost) there`s no others.


----------



## Barbebleu

I plumped for the Perlman, Ashkenazy, Harrell. Heard a few samples and liked what I heard.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> I plumped for the Perlman, Ashkenazy, Harrell. Heard a few samples and liked what I heard.


You won't regret it, promise. :tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Ashkenazy/Perlman/Harrell is a great choice. A classic recording if ever there was one.

For those who like HIP performers (with fortepiano) my personal favourites are the Castle Trio on the Virgin label. I'm not sure their recordings are still on general release - they were issued in the early 90s - but they are superb recordings nonetheless.


----------



## KenOC

The Trio Parnassus set is very good, more energetic and a bit less mellow than the BAT (you take your choice here!) Sonics are excellent. Like the BAT, it has those odd bits of Beethoven that I personally love and am happy to pay for!


----------



## Vaneyes

From olden days...










Of the more recents...


----------



## Pugg

I borrowed this from a friend .
Report follows .

​


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I borrowed this from a friend .
> Report follows .
> 
> ​


Wrong thread?


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Wrong thread?


Wrong picture


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Wrong thread?


​


----------



## PeterF

My one complete set is by Istomin /Stern / Rose and it's a good one.
Though not complete sets, I have Cds of Beethoven Piano Trios by many other musicians.

Suk Trio 
istomin / Schneider / Casls
Istomin / Fuchs/ Casals
W. Kempff / Szeryng / Fournier
Storioni Trio
Guarneri Trio
F. Kempf Trio
Argerich / Capucon / Maisky
Pennario / Heifetz / Piatigoraky
Corot / Thibaud / Casals
Oborin / Oistrakh / Knushevitsk
Lateiner / Heifetz / Piatigoraky


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Beaux Art trio is a must hear I think, and maybe also Trio Wanderer. Someone will say something else


I have Beauz Art trio for these and they are great.


----------



## Pugg

Beaux Art trio all the way


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> Beaux Art trio all the way


One of the best trios of all time.


----------



## Pugg

Pinchas Zukerman (violin) & Daniel Barenboim (piano) & Jacqueline du Pré (cello) also very good .


----------



## sbmonty

I own the Florestan Trio set. I also have a Faust, Melnikov, Queyras disc of Op. 70 No. 2 and Op. 97. I enjoy both, but haven't heard the BAT set yet. I do really like their Schumann and Haydn sets though.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Monsalvat

Resurrecting this older thread to ask a similar question. I have the entire cycle as recorded by Kempff, Szeryng, and Fournier for Deutsche Grammophon. It certainly looks like a good set but I haven't ever really gotten familiar with the music itself. In fact I've never really wandered farther into Beethoven's chamber music than the string quartets. If I'm going to give the Beethoven piano trios a try, should I start with the Archduke, Op. 97? What are the highlights of Beethoven's music for piano trio that I should try first? Are there stronger recordings than Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier or is this basically as good as it gets?


----------



## Highwayman

Monsalvat said:


> Resurrecting this older thread to ask a similar question. I have the entire cycle as recorded by Kempff, Szeryng, and Fournier for Deutsche Grammophon. It certainly looks like a good set but I haven't ever really gotten familiar with the music itself. In fact I've never really wandered farther into Beethoven's chamber music than the string quartets. If I'm going to give the Beethoven piano trios a try, should I start with the Archduke, Op. 97? What are the highlights of Beethoven's music for piano trio that I should try first? Are there stronger recordings than Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier or is this basically as good as it gets?


I`d start with no. 3 in C minor then move to no. 5 "Ghost" then the "Archduke". I`m afraid I find the rest less inspired but definitely worth a try. I`m heavily biased in favour of Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier because all three of them are amongst my top three for their respective instruments. There might be better individual performances out there but I think you are safe where you are.


----------



## Kreisler jr

My favorite is probably the often overlooked op.70#2 but I think all 6 main trios (opp.1,70, 97) are important works Additionally there is op.11 with clarinet, at least one early WoO work, a few single movements and two or three sets of variations, all of which are also nice but clearly minor.
I don't know the recording mentioned.


----------



## Malx

If good quality sound is important to you give the complete set by the Van Baerle Trio a try, I cannot with any authority state how they compare with the other recordings mentioned in the thread but I find them generally pleasing to listen to.


----------

